# 10vt folks, what are you using for mods?



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Just curious as to what anyone else s doing with thier 10vt engines for modifications..
Cams? Bigger valves? Chips? etc..


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: 10vt folks, what are you using for mods? (Sepp)*

I'm looking at chip/spring from either Intended Acceleration or 2Bennett. I'll also install a diverter valve when I do that. Strangely, my intercooler already has a bung for the diverter, and came with a chip that hasn't yet been installed. Dunno who the chip is by, so I'll probably just buy a new one.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 10vt folks, what are you using for mods? (roortoob)*

I can personally vouch for Intended acceleration for a chip, and W/G spring upgrade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

Which stage did you go with, and at how many miles? How noticeable was the difference? I'm a bit worried about more boost going through a 20 year old drive line. There are only 118k miles on the car, so the engine runs beautifully, but I require reliability more than I do power...already have an 8v w/ a T3/T4 for that.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (roortoob)*

The work was done when the previous owner had the car, so I couldn't give you an improvment update.
And I have yet to drive another 10vt car to compare the two


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: (roortoob)*

I've run both IA's stage 1 & 2 ECU's on my 5ktq. The stage 1 is a 12 psi chip and the stage 2 is a 15 psi chip designed to run with the rs2 turbo.
I've been happy with IA stuff but in all honesty, if you're gonna run just 12 psi then I would consider the QLCC chip due to it's price.
I wouldn't worry so much about the driveline either. These cars are way overbuilt drivelinewise.
You asked about cams, bigger valves, etc...
Cams...don't bother. The stock cam is pretty good. The 272 cam's you see offered have too much overlap for the turbo motors. BTDT. The best stock cam is the cam out of the later MC2 engines. It's a little hotter than the stock MC cam.
Bigger valves...great upgrade. Simply find a NF head from a 87-88 n/a Audi 5000s and swap in the exhaust valves from your existing turbo head and you're all set. 
Steve


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Steve Angry)*

great info, thanks!


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

I have gotten in touch w/ ben and will have a QLCC chip installed shortly, along w/ wastegate spring and bypass valve. 
How much of a difference was there between the IA stg 1 and stg 2 chips? noticeable?


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Steve Angry)*

I'm getting a 88 audi 90 with the 10v engine and have heard about replacing the valves with bigger ones before. What car do these valves need to come from? and what is the difference in size?
_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Angry* »_Bigger valves...great upgrade. Simply find a NF head from a 87-88 n/a Audi 5000s and swap in the exhaust valves from your existing turbo head and you're all set. 



Is this the same thing that I would need for mine?
Thanks.


----------



## ryanmyers1458 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: 10vt folks, what are you using for mods? (Sepp)*

check out 034 motorsports they got everything


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: (Dubluva)*

The 80/90 10v has the NG engine which already has the bigger 40mm intake valves like the NF engine.
Steve


----------

